# Can Unbonded Rabbits Share A Litter Box?



## Kimberly09 (Oct 4, 2013)

So let me clarify. I have two rabbits. One neutered male, Charlie, and one unspayed female, Gracie (she will be getting spayed this winter if her health stays good). They each have a side of a room that is split in half by a long gate thing. So they know each other very well through the gate.

But my question is about when I take them out for play time in the kitchen *one at a time*. Can they share a litter box? For example Charlie is in the kitchen for an hour using the litter box. Charlie goes back into his room. Gracie comes into the kitchen for an hour with the same litter box.

Will this effect their litter habits? Like for the better or worse? The only reason I am asking is I only have one spare litter box and it would be so more convenient to only have one in the kitchen and not have to switch them out and have two litter boxes laying around.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 4, 2013)

To be honest, I would think that it would make their litter habits better, as in they'd be trying to mark where somebun else did and both end up in the box.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 4, 2013)

Every time we've bunnysat, Gus has had to share his litter box. Never been a problem for him or his visitors. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Kimberly09 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your responses!

I feel much better now about it now!


----------

